# Brexit



## Guest (Jun 24, 2016)

So woke up today to hear that Britain has voted to leave the European Union.

I'm a bit shocked by this because although it was a closely fought debate I didn't really believe that people would vote to leave when it came down to it.

I've spent a lot of my life living with uncertainty, but this is on a national scale! Not to mention a possible knock-on effect to the EU. I'm not really sure how I feel about it. I guess in some ways it's exciting, but it's also quite unsettling!


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Never thought it would happen.


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

I'm only 17 so don't even have the right to vote but feel like I can confidently say with discussions I've had with many adults that did vote that many of the votes that were made came from uneducated opinions and surprisingly a lot of racist personal opinions mainly about "immigrants" but that also closely ties with being uneducated in that department. My opinion is that either way (Leave or stay) there is pro's and cons but this decision shouldn't of been left down the public, for many reasons.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

We are so lucky to have the option to vote in this country, when many in other places around the globe do not. I think it's unfortunate that many people are being socially and publicly persecuted for their decision, both those voting to remain or leave. Whatever the result, those voting for the losing side will always be disheartened...but that's democracy! I'm curious to see the results of a possible 'Nexit' and 'Swexit' and other such delightful and imaginitive terms that aren't annoying at all.....cough.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't think this should have been a public vote. You virtually have to have an economics degree to actually understand enough to make a properly informed decision. We vote for MPs to make these kind of decisions.


----------



## Aleks_ (May 13, 2016)

thy said:


> I don't think this should have been a public vote. You virtually have to have an economics degree to actually understand enough to make a properly informed decision. We vote for MPs to make these kind of decisions.


100% agreed


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

have you seen Brexit the movie?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

mana_war said:


> have you seen Brexit the movie?


I've not seen it but see it's available on You-tube so might give it a watch.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

So much for Unity, lol. Seems mankind can never get it right. The "haves" get tired of the burden and the "have-nots" feel oppressed and overlooked no matter what happens.

Interesting comment about racism being part of it. Also, the comments about leave the decision to those who understand economics. "Democracy" sounds good but what the majority wants often crushes minorities. After thousands of years, mankind has demonstrated that they are not capable to governing themselves.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## fregatt (Jun 29, 2016)

The margin of victory startled even proponents of a British exit. The "Leave" campaign won by 52 percent to 48 percent. More than 17.4 million people voted in the referendum on Thursday to sever ties with the European Union, and about 16.1 million to remain in the bloc. :sad:


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

KJames said:


> I'm curious to see the results of a possible 'Nexit' and 'Swexit' and other such delightful and imaginitive terms that aren't annoying at all.....cough.


Yes, let's hope Britain doesn't bregret its decision. I for one thought it would bremain in the EU for sure. I guess the nation as a whole is sick of the European breurocracy. Maybe in time Britain will want to bre-join the bloc. If not it'll stay in brexile... okay I'll stop lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

Although it has freaked me out somewhat, as I guess change on such a big scale is bound to be scary, it does feel like we have more control over our country now, and that it's in our hands, for good or bad. It almost feels as though voters can actually affect things now and that there might be more accountability for politicians. The turn out was incredible. While immigration was a big issue, clearly many people are sick of the EU bureaucracy - even if some of those perceptions are apocryphal, as with regulations about bendy bananas! There was heavy voting to leave in the north of England particularly, where people blame the EU for loss of jobs and industry.

It looks like Scotland will leave the UK to rejoin the EU, which almost seems to defeat the purpose of independence, but guess they're on the rebound!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

"If Scotland leaves the UK, where will they live?"

Milton Jones


----------

